# Black Rifle sling



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking at getting a good sling for an AR. What kind do you guys recomend and why? I need one that is comfortable to carry around all day.
thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Butler Creek. These are very comfortable for lot's of packin'.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

you going to the desert?

If you are you can have my Specter SOP http://www.spectergear.com

It is the best one I have ever seen. I got to wear it every day for a year and no complaints.

If you don't want mine you should buy one I bought a single point and the SOP and liked the SOP best but has a friend who used the single point and liked it but his M4 only had a 10.5 inch barrel too.

Pm me if your interested

Tony


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just use a single nylon strap. I prefer to carry mine barrel down. The AR seems to carry easier that way to me.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Duurty1 said:


> I am looking at getting a good sling for an AR. What kind do you guys recomend and why? I need one that is comfortable to carry around all day.
> thanks


For hunting or for tactical use?

What size AR?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Duurty1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking at getting a good sling for an AR. What kind do you guys recomend and why? I need one that is comfortable to carry around all day.
> ...


to carry for about 6 months 

It is a standard 20 inch barrel


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Blackhawk makes some pretty good stuff. Do you know if you want a 2 point or a 3 point?

I picked up a REALLY nice 2 point "quick adjustable" in black from Rocky Mountain Tactical (https://www.rockymountaintactical.net/) for around 25 bucks shipped. he's a good guy to deal with. Let marshall know your from utah and in the military (if you are) and he'll treat you right!

For all my other AR needs I use http://www.centuriontactical.com/ or http://www.valhallaarmory.com/ and they have always treated me really well. hope this helps!

Gee


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

A really simple and basic, but decently made, heavy-duty and cheap AR sling is the CMP black nylon sling that you can get from Rock River Arms for $14. 
They also offer other slings that are more expensive, fancier, or more "tactical" as well at this link also:
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=354
Lotsa choices out there...


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a small, money saving tidbit of information. I just bought a Specter Gear SOP in the deployment package from Optics Planet. It was the same price as buying it off Specter's site, but Specter was charging over $10 to ship it while Optics Planet has free shipping. The package came direct from Specter Gear too.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

That Specter Gear SOP looks like one of the better and simpler tactical slings - I might give one a try so thanks for the tip on Optics Planet.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The policy all over CENTCOM is to carry at "low ready" keep that in mind while looking. Or you won't get much use out of it for those 6 months. 8)


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i ended up getting the Specter Gear SOP from OpticsPlanet.com Thanks for all your input


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Resurrection of an old thread, but I eventually got a Specter Gear SOP sling for my AR15 (16"). I would like to report that this is every bit the outstanding sling system that Snipe said it was. It has a simple but reliable attachment system and works very well to remove some of the burden of carrying the rifle in the military patrol ready position - which may merely mean that us civilians can comfortably carry our ARs out jackrabbit hunting and still be ready for a fast shot. It doesn't hang-up when brought to the shooting position like most old style 3-point slings seem to have a knack of doing either.








In addition, you can adjust so it generally works like a single-point sling for the off-side drop transition to the secondary weapon (pistol)








Of course you can use it as a carry strap too








1.5" strap also helps distribute the weight and keeps the sling from cutting into you.
All in all, I was very impressed with the SOP sling and give it a thumbs-up review. :O--O:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the sugestion


----------

